# Entfernung zwischen zwei Orten errechnen



## Pixelschubser (23. März 2004)

Hi,

wie mache ich es, wenn ich mit PHP und MySQL ausrechnen möchte, wie viele Kilometer es zwischen zwei Orten sind?

Also z.B. von Hamburg nach München.

Wobei die Orte immer anders sind, je nach dem was der User eingibt als Start Ort und Ziel Ort.

Was brauche ich dazu überhaupt?
Also so wie z.B. map24.de nur das ich kein Routing machen will, sondern halt nur die KM Ausgabe brauche.

-Pixelschubser-


----------



## Tim C. (23. März 2004)

http://www.opengeodb.de/ Sehr umfangreiche Datenbank mit GeoKoordinaten und auch Beispielscripte für die von dir angesprochene "Problematik".


----------



## Sven Petruschke (23. März 2004)

Du musst natürlich wissen, welche Koordinaten die beiden Städte haben. Danach kannst Du mit dem "Satz des Pythagoras" die Strecke zwiwschen den Beiden Städten errechnen (in der Einheit des Koordinatensystems) Anschließend musst Du diese Einheit in km umrechnen.

snuu


----------



## Pixelschubser (23. März 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Tim Comanns _
> *http://www.opengeodb.de/ Sehr umfangreiche Datenbank mit GeoKoordinaten und auch Beispielscripte für die von dir angesprochene "Problematik". *



Hi,

das hilf mir weiter.

Danke


----------



## Gumbo (23. März 2004)

Dazu solltest du noch die Krümmung der Erde berücksichtigen, da der Abstand zwischen zwei Längengraden in der Nähe des Äquators wesentlich größer sind, als die in der Nähe der Pole.


----------

